# Why are you a fan



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 29, 2016)

I thought this would be a good change of pace for this place... Maybe even make for some interesting stories and give an in depth look at individuals. 
Why are you a fan of the team you root for? How and when did you realize?
How passionate are you truly?
Most hated rival and why?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I thought this would be a good change of pace for this place... Maybe even make for some interesting stories and give an in depth look at individuals.
> Why are you a fan of the team you root for? How and when did you realize?
> How passionate are you truly?
> Most hated rival and why?




A change of pace? Do you "REALLY" want me to answer that one?? It might hurt your feelings...


----------



## DSGB (Mar 1, 2016)

I root for the home team. It's the way I was raised. 
I am happy when they win and sad when they lose, but life goes on and I try not to let it dictate who I am. I watch or listen to most every game and go to one every now and then. I follow recruiting and know who all the players are, but again, don't let it control my life.
Most hated rival would be Auburn, since they are closest and I have to deal with their fans the most, followed by Florida. In fact, many around here would consider Auburn the "home team" since it is so close.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Mar 1, 2016)

I was born a Dawg.  I will die a Dawg.  I'm alot like DSGB, I follow it very closely, but it doesn't control my life.  My priorities in life are 1)God 2)Family 3)Deer 4)Bulldawg football.  UGA Alum BSFR '08

Most hated rival:  That is tough.  Probably Florida because they beat us so much in the 90s...and because of Spurrier.  My hatred of them started waning when he left.  Auburn is probably second because of how their players conduct themselves (case in point Nick Fairley).  Tech is a close 3rd due mostly to their fanbase.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2016)

I was raised a GT fan and most of my family went there. I also pull hard for GA Southern as I am an alumnus. My biggest hatred has always been and will always be for the filthy, nasty mutts. They are just bad people.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

bama fan all the way back to the beginning of coach bryant. Everyone else sux like ga tek.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> I was raised a GT fan and most of my family went there. I also pull hard for GA Southern as I am an alumnus. My biggest hatred has always been and will always be for the filthy, nasty mutts. They are just bad people.



i agree with dogs being bad people; not as bad a fsu or volscum


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama fan all the way back to the beginning of coach bryant. Everyone else sux except ga tek.



Thanks 6 - FYI - bear is dead.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> bama fan all the way back to the beginning of coach bryant. Everyone else sux like ga tek.



I had imagined you being younger more towards my age but your like all the others here and retired old senile men. 

My family on both sides are from 10rc. I watch regularly and attend some home games. If they played football in the spring/summer I wouldn't watch any as fishing comes before any tv watching. Most hated team is uga bec theres fans like slayer as you can see from the very first post cant do anything cept troll. Bama probably 2nd but honestly I don't mind them and their fans bec unlike uga folks they actually do have something to brag and talk big about.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

BBA-Accounting, UGA, Class of 1975.

Daddy was a GT alum. Therefore I am a UGA alum and a DGD.

Most hated teams:

* GT

1. The Barn

2. The Gators


* - We do not rate professionals with amateurs.

CFB does not rule my life. I am in the woods every weekend of deer season.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> BBA-Accounting, UGA, Class of 1975.
> 
> GT is my daddy. Therefore I am a UGA alum and a DGD.
> 
> ...


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

doenightmare said:


>



Your Jedi mind tricks will not work on me young Skywalker. We own this state and you know it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I had imagined you being younger more towards my age but your like all the others here and retired old senile men.
> 
> My family on both sides are from 10rc. I watch regularly and attend some home games. If they played football in the spring/summer I wouldn't watch any as fishing comes before any tv watching. Most hated team is uga bec theres fans like slayer as you can see from the very first post cant do anything cept troll. Bama probably 2nd but honestly I don't mind them and their fans bec unlike uga folks they actually do have something to brag and talk big about.


acutually, its rich, elite, old senile retired man.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> your jedi mind tricks will work on me young skywalker. You own this state and i know it.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 1, 2016)

I grew up watching the Gators with my Grandfather. The only other team that even remotely gets any of my attention is the Hurricanes and only because I married a die hard Cane. Fortunately we don't play each other very often and we share a common disgust for the Criminoles so it stays civil at home. 

Granted, once deer season starts I get my score updates via text from the wife because I'm in a stand!


----------



## foxwatcher (Mar 1, 2016)

I find supporting/arguing/fighting over a college that one doesn't hold a degree from nor has any affiliation with quite hilarious.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 1, 2016)

I generally don't support the thug life, so I root for no particular team. Watching paint dry is about as important to me..


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 1, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> I find supporting/arguing/fighting over a college that one doesn't hold a degree from nor has any affiliation with quite hilarious.



And no one really cares whether you find that hilarious or not.

UGA fan my whole life. Far back as I can remember. I am 63. I never went to UGA.

Hate the Gators and FSU!!!

I don't hate Tech but have disliked them since Pepper Rodgers was the coach.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> I find supporting/arguing/fighting over a college that one doesn't hold a degree from nor has any affiliation with quite hilarious.



Auburn fan ? Or Tennessee?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 1, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> I find supporting/arguing/fighting over a college that one doesn't hold a degree from nor has any affiliation with quite hilarious.



I don't understand this sentiment.  Nobody applies similar logic to professional sports like baseball or football.  Nobody questions allegiance to a particular NASCAR driver.  What about at the high school level?  Am I allowed to pull for the local high school teams in my county even though I didn't graduate from them?


----------



## foxwatcher (Mar 1, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> And no one really cares whether you find that hilarious or not.


I apparently struck a nerve?  



antharper said:


> Auburn fan ? Or Tennessee?


Neither and none.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2016)

Im a Dawg fan , just raised 1 , home state maybe , don't have a degree from their or any affiliation unless partying or chasing girls there counts (25 yrs ago) most hated is Auburn , just because!


----------



## foxwatcher (Mar 1, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I don't understand this sentiment.  Nobody applies similar logic to professional sports like baseball or football.  Nobody questions allegiance to a particular NASCAR driver.  What about at the high school level?  Am I allowed to pull for the local high school teams in my county even though I didn't graduate from them?



Why do you need my permission to cheer for a high school team? I simply stated that I find it hilarious. That's it.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 1, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> Why do you need my permission to cheer for a high school team? I simply stated that I find it hilarious. That's it.



Just trying to understand why it's hilarious.


----------



## antharper (Mar 1, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> I find supporting/arguing/fighting over a college that one doesn't hold a degree from nor has any affiliation with quite hilarious.



What team are u a fan of ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've always had a love for football. I can remember asking my Grandmother when I was about 5 years old why football players had such big shoulders.  In an attempt to get me to eat,  she laughed and said, because they eat all their food. I was just amazed by these men going to war and back yard football was an everyday thing where I grew up.  Anyway,  it's kind of crazy how I became a TN fan. As stated above, my Grandmother raised me,  her husband was from TN and a huge fan.  I can remember my mom always buying me UGA clothes, Herschel Walker poster, etc. but I absolutely hated it for some reason.  I think it was because,  I was in stage where it was only cool to have the nicest stuff and I only seen UGA stuff in Walmart/K-marts. Where I grew up,  you got picked on unless it was name brand. 

But the only man, I can say I hate, gave me a passion of a lifetime in Tennessee football. He was a drunk and beat my grandmother and the only time he was a decent guy is when UT was playing. My love for the game allowed me to tolerate him enough to watch with him. But as a youngster, I thought the Gators on the helmet was too cool! I used to root for them,  just to tick him off and because I liked their mascot/logo. But UT was all I knew growing up in the early 90s. All my friends were older and bandwagon Hurricane fans at that time.  They are now UGA fans these days. 
As a UT fan born and raised in Ga, I'd say UGA is my most hated rival with Florida right there,  just because of the rivalry in my time. 
UT''s actual rival is bama, but that is before my time.  I got used to beating them on a yearly basis until Saban. I despise their success, but respect it at the same time.  But their fans are the worse by far.  Like on a BrowningSlayer  level. I have met very,  very few decent Bama fans.
Ga fans are OK,  I have to deal with them cause all my friends are GA fans and I live in Ga. They just talk a lot of garbage and most aren't very knowledgeable of the game.
I do work in Tennessee and my family hails from the good ol' smoky mountains and living on the GA, TN line like me and 4x4, it's not far fetched being a TN fan as a Ga native


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Like on a BrowningSlayer  level. I have met very,  very few decent Bama fans.



Why does it always have to be about me?

And as far as very few decent bama fans.. Not going to happen. They hate the Vols like I do!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 2, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> I don't understand this sentiment.  Nobody applies similar logic to professional sports like baseball or football.  Nobody questions allegiance to a particular NASCAR driver.  What about at the high school level?  Am I allowed to pull for the local high school teams in my county even though I didn't graduate from them?



I dont understand ppl like that either?? So if you cheer on Dale jr you need to stop bec you never raced a car before other than rush hour traffic? Or if you like Lebron you should stop bec you cant dunk it on a 5' goal?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2016)

yep hate the volsux. roll tide dynasty.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 2, 2016)

What I don't understand is women football announcers and reporters. One requirement to be a football announcer should be you have to have played the game at the level you are announcing. If you think I'm being sexist, that would preclude me from being an announcer at any level of football except woodlot ball as a kid., I could announce that. Thoughts?.............Oh, and I'm not completely ignorant. I know why they are there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Ya'll done run this one in a ditch.




I like GT, 'cause I like suckin...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll done run this one in a ditch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dawgs run this State!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs run this State!





dwagz run their mouth...


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll done run this one in a ditch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't take long as usual.


Most hated bama. Didn't like them way before saban. Even more now with all the roll tide you see on mini vans and facebook.

 I remember all the jokes in high school about Alabama now all of a sudden it's God's country. "Our great uncle's 2nd cousin is from bama and we've been roll tide since the bear. You cheer for UGA? How long has it been for a NC? Look how many WE have! We made Johnny move in with sissy to make our bama room. We got our boom box on with Eli Gold with the 1996 projection screen TV. We got our fake bear and saban signature pics up everywhere. We hard core bama!"


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 2, 2016)

Uga football, I was a Hurricane as a kid.
Oakland raiders football in NFL. I liked the way they played smash mouth football, and their attitudes. plus the black hole is just awesome
yankees in baseball because when I was a kid playing baseball, I collected baseball cards and listened to stories and read up on the legends like Gehrig, DiMaggio, Ruth, Mantle. I always thought the pinstripes looked classy and wanted to play for the best team in baseball. So I have always liked Yankee baseball. The Braves were pretty much just a good reason to watch fireworks back then, same as now really
Dale earnhardt Sr was my favorite driver. He never gave up even when he was down several laps. he always raced like every lap was the last lap. Plus he was a good guy too.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 2, 2016)

Born in Ohio and have always been a fan of OSU. When I was a kid we would walk over to the local HS game every Friday night they were home, and I fell in love with football. My Grandfather watched OSU every Saturday they were on and I fell in love with them. Some family members attended OSU as well. I have been in Florida for a very long time but I'm passionate about OSU. Doesn't run my life though as I have many interest, starting with my walk with Christ, then family, then my job, then everything else (snook fishing, deer hunting, college football) falls into place depending on the season. And of course, my time spent here at the fire debating all you wack jobs!!!! 

Hated rival is obviously TTUN (team up north for slow learners) well, I better add, Michigan, for the REALLY slow learners from Alabama!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2016)

nice avatar yankee scum. looks like your son caught a nice one.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2016)

foxwatcher said:


> I apparently struck a nerve?



Not really. I do remember a similar post by someone in the past. I think I will search it out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2016)

I've been an Fsu man since 99, when I first ran through that tunnel and out onto the field at Doak Campbell Stadium.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've been an Fsu man since 99, when I first ran through that tunnel and out onto the field at Doak Campbell Stadium.



unclothed with the police chasing you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've been an Fsu man since 99, when I first ran through that tunnel and out onto the field at Doak Campbell Stadium.





Matthew6 said:


> unclothed with the police chasing you





I was going to say "you became a fan before or after security tackled you"?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> unclothed with the police chasing you





Browning Slayer said:


> I was going to say "you became a fan before or after security tackled you"?



Idjits.

#Bandlivesmattertoo 





I was on the dang team boys. I'll never forget Bobby looking me in the eye, hand on my facemask, "Get me that ball son"


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Idjits.
> 
> #Bandlivesmattertoo
> 
> ...



FSU had a streaking team?


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 3, 2016)

elfiii said:


> FSU had a streaking team?



founded by spotandstalk and alpha chief


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2016)

And ol Rebel Yell too but he done ranned off. Unless he snuck back on as Chocolate Dog.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2016)

I was born a buckeye and have real hatred for the Wolverines.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Mar 7, 2016)

*I find it hilarious*



foxwatcher said:


> Why do you need my permission to cheer for a high school team? I simply stated that I find it hilarious. That's it.



That you don't get it. In the SEC we support our teams like others support their NFL teams. Do you have to be from KC to pull for the Chiefs? It's a regional/state/family upbringing thing,  you wouldn't understand.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> That you don't get it. In the SEC we support our teams like others support their NFL teams. Do you have to be from KC to pull for the Chiefs? It's a regional/state/family upbringing thing,  you wouldn't understand.



He's just making a feeble attempt at trolling. Pay it no nevermind.

I'll just freshen things up a bit in here for you guys.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> FSU had a streaking team?



Yes. We would've placed 1st in the nation had I not been tripped up every time I ran.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He's just making a feeble attempt at trolling. Pay it no nevermind.
> 
> I'll just freshen things up a bit in here for you guys.




Got any Vol spray??


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes. We would've placed 1st in the nation had I not been tripped up every time I ran.



so you tripped over alpha chief


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 7, 2016)

was born and raised in cleveland, ohio. one of my earliest memories was TOSU playing michigan st.
most hated has many names:
ttun
tsun
scUM
skunk weasels
rarely ever mention their name.


Go Bucks!


----------

